# IPhone question....



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Howdy folks,

Okay, so I'm probably thinking too many steps ahead as my contract doesn't end until 6th Jan, but I'm already looking around to try and find what smartphone I'd like to have next.

At the moment the IPhone 4 seems to be ticking more boxes than the others, but there seems to be a minor snag....I think :

As far as I understand you can only download music from Itunes ?....is this right, and if so what happens to all my previous MP3 music that I have stored on my computer that I downloaded to my Sony W995 ?

Will I be able to move these across to Itunes, or can I simply stick 'em on the IPhone ? 

Please help a confused man 

Oh, just thought of something else. Should I aim for the 16 or 32GB phone - what would be the purpose in paying the extra for the 32, and is it worth it ?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Kriminal said:


> Howdy folks,
> 
> Okay, so I'm probably thinking too many steps ahead as my contract doesn't end until 6th Jan, but I'm already looking around to try and find what smartphone I'd like to have next.
> 
> ...


Sort of yes, a bit of a play around and you will get them across via itunes.
As for memory , only you can decide, I have the ipod touch 32gb, I aim to use 16gb for music, my mate had an 8gb and was filling it up without much trouble, I would imagine the phone section due to sms /mms will use up more memory :thumb:


----------



## james182 (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a 16GB its ample for around 10 pages of apps, 1000 photos and plenty of songs, along with around 4GB left of space, just to give you some idea of the storage...


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

And to add them to itunes, Just drop the top folder into it 

Then spend the rest of your life renamed / changing track titles to get it right.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

None of my songs are from iTunes. Just add the folder to iTunes and that's it. No workaround or fiddling needed. 

Have you more than 10GB of music? If not then just get the 16gb.


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

as already mentioned - just add the folder in itunes. It knows how to play mp3 files!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

And get ready to import your contacts via a sim and spend the first few days sorting them out..........


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

For sorting contacts I would highly recommend syncing them to google. Then makes it much easier to sort out as you can do it via the web and you then have a full phone independant backup


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

dude get one, best thing ever

i've had a touchscreen in the past and vouched i wouldn't go back as hated the crappy touchcreen, slow etc.

but the iphone has turned me. it just works, the apps, texting, music, videos, pics. camera is crap compared to what you called my old brick ;-)

music can be imported from anywhere (cough anywhere), and transfered to itunes and so can video's. 

i'm sure you only just got your new phone, but then it was a year ago since we worked together ;-(


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

p1tse said:


> dude get one, best thing ever
> 
> i've had a touchscreen in the past and vouched i wouldn't go back as hated the crappy touchcreen, slow etc.
> 
> ...


Heeeey Patch....yeah got the "995 back on Jan 7th, but as the contract runs out this Jan (it was only 12months) I was thinking off moving on again, and getting a new 'toy'.....and as I had a positive letter from the taxman this morning, it looks like the initial payment for the Iphone is sorted...<wooohoo> 

Thanks everyone for the tips. I'm just a bit redundant on the understanding on Iphones, Itunes, and all the other bits and bobs. :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Sort of yes, a bit of a play around and you will get them across via itunes.
> As for memory , only you can decide, I have the ipod touch 32gb, I aim to use 16gb for music, my mate had an 8gb and was filling it up without much trouble, I would imagine the phone section due to sms /mms will use up more memory :thumb:


What you mean sort of???

All you do is import your existing MP3's into iTunes and hey presto its all good.

iTunes will play any MP3's even if they were borrowed off a torrent!


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

I have the iphone 4 its amazing! I have songs from limewire on mine you just need to save them on your itunes, you wont need the 32 unless your going to be putting films on it, i previously had the first iphone they bought out and i couldnt even fill the 8gb!


----------



## BladesLad (Oct 29, 2009)

Honestly pal, you will not look back - the iphone (4) is like no other on the market.

Had a touchscreen prior to this, and swore i would never return - but the iphone just works, like it knows what you are getting at when typing.

Depend on technology greatly - and the iphone has brought everytjing together for me

Phone
Good camera
Ipod (available to play any format of song)
Work email
Personal email
General internet
Sat Nav
Calendar, both personal and syncd to existing work version



Angry birds.....


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

BladesLad said:


> Honestly pal, you will not look back - the iphone (4) is like no other on the market.
> 
> Had a touchscreen prior to this, and swore i would never return - but the iphone just works, like it knows what you are getting at when typing.
> 
> ...



No xenon flash ideal for indoor use
No fm radio, ideal for not having to gobble up the 500mb data allowance

The other items listed are also avaialble on most if not all the competitors


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

nick_mcuk said:


> What you mean sort of???
> 
> All you do is import your existing MP3's into iTunes and hey presto its all good.
> 
> iTunes will play any MP3's even if they were borrowed off a torrent!


That didn't happen with mine , the other thing I noticed is even legit CD's itunes cannot find the artwork, where as the SE PC Suite tool does


----------



## BladesLad (Oct 29, 2009)

Avanti said:


> No xenon flash ideal for indoor use
> No fm radio, ideal for not having to gobble up the 500mb data allowance
> 
> The other items listed are also avaialble on most if not all the competitors


Hence it's a 'good' camera, not a great camera


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

BladesLad said:


> Hence it's a 'good' camera, not a great camera


Heh heh , as you were :thumb:


----------

